# Any other Sculpture fans out there?



## CT (Mar 24, 2019)

After getting Zebra a few years ago, I pretty much stopped looking at Logic's synths. Over the last couple days though, I've been playing around with Sculpture again, and remembering how cool it is, and how distinct it is from most synthesizers. 

I've been thinking of reinstalling the Alchemy library, but if I can get the hang of Sculpture, I think it might feed my appetite for those more "organic" synth sounds.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 25, 2019)

miket said:


> After getting Zebra a few years ago, I pretty much stopped looking at Logic's synths. Over the last couple days though, I've been playing around with Sculpture again, and remembering how cool it is, and how distinct it is from most synthesizers.
> 
> I've been thinking of reinstalling the Alchemy library, but if I can get the hang of Sculpture, I think it might feed my appetite for those more "organic" synth sounds.



Yep, it's great and Eric Persing once told me it inspired some of his approach to Omnisphere.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 25, 2019)

Sculpture is fantastic.


----------



## Wally Garten (Mar 26, 2019)

miket said:


> I've been playing around with Sculpture again, and remembering how cool it is, and how distinct it is from most synthesizers.



It really is. There's almost nothing else like it, and it does what it does brilliantly. I've been fooling around a good bit with Chromaphone recently, which is another physical modeling softsynth, but I always come back to Sculpture -- something about the sound is incredibly rich. It's obviously synthetic, but it almost always has the heft and feel of a real instrument somehow. And things can get SUPER weird if you start automating that little trackball pad thing down at the bottom of the UI.

I really love it.


----------



## CT (Mar 26, 2019)

I got rid of the Alchemy library from my computer because it always led me down the rabbit hole of playing presets (great presets, of course) and only rarely actually doing anything with them. I don't have Omnisphere for the same reason. That's probably dumb, but a gazillion options like that just always trips me up.

My solution, because I *do* love those kinds of sounds, was to roll my own Omnisphere/Alchemy-esque EXS24 instruments by recording acoustic samples and doing all the usual audio manipulations with those recordings.

I never considered that Sculpture would be another way to go. I'm going to try out some evolving pads/soundscapes over the next few days. I wonder if there's any kind of community around it, where there's preset swapping etc.


----------



## Wally Garten (Mar 26, 2019)

miket said:


> I wonder if there's any kind of community around it, where there's preset swapping etc.



If you find one, please post back here -- I'd be interested in that, too.


----------



## AmbientMile (Mar 26, 2019)

Wally Garten said:


> ...It's obviously synthetic...



Plugin Guru used Sculpture on one of the Mega Magic Guitar libraries and to my tin ears it sounds awesome!


----------



## charlieclouser (Mar 27, 2019)

I've used the hell out of Sculpture for years - whenever I need a sound that can play an extremely repetitive 16th note part for which no amount of round-robins is ever enough... I made about a dozen patches that sound vaguely organic, like struck / bowed glass marimbas or something, with only velocity and sometimes mod wheel to control position or exciter strength or some other super-obvious parameter, and I really got some mileage out of them on TV scores. 

But don't sleep on Alchemy. It's a beast. Up there with our beloved Omnisphere. Plus it loads EXS24 patches.


----------

